# MCMILLAN OR BELL AND CARLSON



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm thinking about putting a new stock on my PSS. Anyone had any experience with either the Macmillan or Bell and Carlson stocks?

There is a huge price differential.

I'm looking at the one that drops dramatically at the wrist, and has adjustable comb height and pull.

THE "NEED ANOTHER TOY" JAMMER


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*stocks*

have played with both-MacMillan hands down


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well unless your dead set on McMillan, you might look at some of the HS Precision ones here,
http://www.stockysstocks.com/servlet/StoreFront

Also might check out some of the laminates if you like wood.

I have a couple of each from them, and have had no issues what so ever.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a McMillan and love it.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

If money was not an issue, McMillan. I do have some B&C stocked rifles with no issues at all.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Screeminreel said:


> Well unless your dead set on McMillan, you might look at some of the HS Precision ones here,
> http://www.stockysstocks.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> Also might check out some of the laminates if you like wood.
> ...


I wouldn't have a HS stock. They hired Lon Horiuchi, the sniper that murdered Vicky Weaver at Ruby Ridge.

Lon Horiuchi was the FBI sniper who killed Vicki Weaver while she was holding her infant daughter, during the FBI's siege of the Weaver Home on Ruby Ridge in Idaho in 1992. According to Wikipedia, Horiuchi was also engaged as a sniper during the attack on the Branch Davidian group home in Waco, Texas in 1993.


----------



## 22Gulfcoast (Jul 2, 2008)

I have three Bell & Carlson in 25-06, 7mm Rem Mag, and 325 WSM. The last is in Desert Camo w/insert. All are w/sporter barrels. The last weapon weighs <6.5lbs and was built for elk hunting in the mts. Its a little uncomfortable at the range, but awsome in the mts. 
I had Carrols in Wharton glass bed the 7mm & fit the Browning 325 WSM action. He is not fast, but is concientious and honest with his work. 

All weapons shoot great with their paticular bullet/load, and have been reliable considering the difference in cost versus the other composit options available. Good luck.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a McMillan A5 and love it. I took the HS stock off and never looked back. Manners also makes a really nice stock.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I appreciate the inputs guys. The answers were what I expected. With my goal being to try to squeeze and extra .25" on my PSS groups, I guess I need to "spring for the best"

Thanks again. I love this board, and the knowledge that is contained herein.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Doesn't the PSS come with an HS? You can skim bed that stock. I took my HS stock off the 5R and I saw no change in my groups. I just like the adjustability and extra weight of the McMillan.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I wouldn't have a HS stock. They hired Lon Horiuchi, the sniper that murdered Vicky Weaver at Ruby Ridge.
> 
> Lon Horiuchi was the FBI sniper who killed Vicki Weaver while she was holding her infant daughter, during the FBI's siege of the Weaver Home on Ruby Ridge in Idaho in 1992. According to Wikipedia, Horiuchi was also engaged as a sniper during the attack on the Branch Davidian group home in Waco, Texas in 1993.


Haha...nice hijack attempt, nutjob.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Tailshot said:


> Haha...nice hijack attempt, nutjob.


 You calling me names? What I posted is true. It was not an attempt to hijack, it was informing people that HS Precision hired a person who murdered an innocent woman holding a baby.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, your 2nd paragraph might be true, but the first is just opinion.

There was probably some sort of government cover-up surrounding that whole deal. Why was the FBI there anyway?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Tailshot said:


> Well, your 2nd paragraph might be true, but the first is just opinion.
> 
> There was probably some sort of government cover-up surrounding that whole deal. Why was the FBI there anyway?


Is there a fact or proof or a question in there anywhere? Did you research Ruby Ridge at all?


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, there was a question in there. What better research is there than asking you? You must have actually been there, or know someone who was there, since you shared with us what actually happened.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

H-S Precision had a quote from him in their catalog, along with a number of others. When they got negative feedback, they took all the endorsements out.

Has absolutely nothing to do with McMillan vs. Bell & Carlson. McM has the better rep and probably higher cost, but they both make a decent product -- probably depends on your application. Have not tried the H-S precision stocks.


----------

